# Russian Insider Warns Fate Of All Humanity At Stake With US Election As Mike Pence Talks Revolution



## MindWars (Oct 14, 2016)

In the 2nd video below featuring a Russian friend of Vladimir Putin, we're warned direly that the current US presidential election has left the fate of all humanity at stake. Telling us that Hillary Clinton shouldn't even be managing a bath house much less running for presidential election, Vladimir Zhirinovsky asks a great question: _*"What happens if a sick person has her fingers on the button and what if she presses the wrong button? What happens to America then?"*_
Russian Insider Warns Fate Of All Humanity At Stake In US Election


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 14, 2016)

It takes more than one person to launch a nuke missile...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 14, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> It takes more than one person to launch a nuke missile...



Yes but we shouldn't even have to be thinking about this, it's insane, whoever would risk most of this planet for ANYTHING is insane and a psychopath.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > It takes more than one person to launch a nuke missile...
> ...


Yet Putin is in power...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 14, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Does Putin want a nuclear war? I don't think he does.

Obama is willing to have a nuclear confrontation with Russia, so he can stop Russia bombing ISIS and the Al-Nusra Front?

There are no moderate rebels, the moderate rebels are chopping heads off and butchering people also.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


When did Oblama tell the Ruskies that he was going to nuke them?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 14, 2016)

Putin is the sick person, and the Russian military is considering a coup.


----------



## Onyx (Oct 14, 2016)

It is a proven fact that the Russians are trying to influence Trump into office as their puppet.

Having Russia as our puppet masters might be an improvement, as opposed to slaughtering populations in the third world  in a greater geopolitcal conflict


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 14, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Not in so many words, but if you look at where NATO forces are moving into, also that rhetoric suggesting that American planes can shoot down Russian planes over Aleppo and near areas, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to think where this could lead.

Which is why I commented that only insane people and psychopaths would even risk things escalating to a nuclear situation.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 14, 2016)

Onyx, we are not worried about a snowflake like Putin.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Well, let's hope the Russians are not that crazy as well as hoping the get rid of Vlad any way any day in every way.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 14, 2016)

Onyx said:


> It is a proven fact that the Russians are trying to influence Trump into office as their puppet.
> 
> Having Russia as our puppet masters might be an improvement, as opposed to slaughtering populations in the third world  in a greater geopolitcal conflict



Hillary like Obama is the puppet of the Globalists, who are psychopaths, they don't care about 99% of this worlds population, all the care about is to control 99% of this worlds population.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Onyx, we are not worried about a snowflake like Putin.



What is a snowflake?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Putin is the sick person, and the Russian military is considering a coup.



The Russian military are not considering a coup.


----------



## MindWars (Oct 14, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Putin is not the problem, the US is the problem.  Poke the bear enough and he is going to come out.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 14, 2016)

The Russian top military officials are organizing to remove Putin.

Maybe they will let him live.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 14, 2016)

MindWars said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


The bear is old, flea bitten, with rotting teeth.


----------



## MindWars (Oct 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Onyx, we are not worried about a snowflake like Putin.
> ...



Are you serious on the snowflake question LMAO...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> The Russian top military officials are organizing to remove Putin.
> 
> Maybe they will let him live.



Jake stop posting such foolish comments, or are you now a Russian Military Insider or something?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 14, 2016)

MindWars said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Yes, but it's okay I Googled it so I'm aware now.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 14, 2016)

MindWars said:


> In the 2nd video below featuring a Russian friend of Vladimir Putin, we're warned direly that the current US presidential election has left the fate of all humanity at stake. Telling us that Hillary Clinton shouldn't even be managing a bath house much less running for presidential election, Vladimir Zhirinovsky asks a great question: _*"What happens if a sick person has her fingers on the button and what if she presses the wrong button? What happens to America then?"*_
> Russian Insider Warns Fate Of All Humanity At Stake In US Election



Vladimir Zhirinovsky is a whack job, but he gets this one right.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


How much of a naval war can they command with one aircraft carrier?


----------



## Onyx (Oct 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> The Russian top military officials are organizing to remove Putin.
> 
> Maybe they will let him live.



That's funny, because Putin's regime has been the one silencing dissidents.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 14, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



The Leftists should keep thinking that you can win a war against Russia, oh of course you'll be fighting a war at the same time with China, as Obama's been poking them also, so keep thinking you can win a war with Russia and China.

The Leftists are now the warmongers.


----------



## Onyx (Oct 14, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> How much of a naval war can they command with one aircraft carrier?



They have two Admiral Kuznetsov class carriers.

Aircraft carriers are not that important in naval warfare anymore, especially since Russia's naval strategy is defensive, and therefore their airforces do not need to be fighting far out on the open seas.

Their submarine technology has far surpassed the United States navy. Submarines can troll excessively larger forces, as seen in WW1 and WW2.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 14, 2016)

MindWars said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I'm sure if the Leftists get the new war they seem to want, a war with Russia and China, I'm sure that all those SJW bedwetters will all be the first to sign up and join the military to go and fight and die for this new war?

Oh wait, hold on, I forgot


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



You probably thought Boris Yeltsin, he of the alcohol soaked brain was better.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 14, 2016)

Onyx said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > How much of a naval war can they command with one aircraft carrier?
> ...


Russia has one aircraft carrier on active duty, the _Admiral Kuznetsov_. The carrier was built in what is now Ukraine, and after an extensive construction period complicated by the breakup of the Soviet Union, was put into Russian service in 1991. Technically speaking, _Kuznetsov_ is a sister ship of the Chinese carrier _Liaoning_.

Just over 1,000 feet long, _Kuznetsov_ displaces 65,000 tons fully loaded. Her air wing consists of 18Su-33 Flanker-D interceptors, 4 Su-25 Frogfoot attack jets, two Ka-31RLD airborne early warning and control helicopters, and 15 Ka-27PL anti-submarine warfare helicopters. Unlike other aircraft carriers, _Kutznetsov_ also packs a punch in the form of 12 SS-N-19 Shipwreck supersonic anti-ship missiles and carries a naval version of the Tor surface to air missile for self-defense.

_Admiral Kuznetsov_ is not particularly mechanically reliable, having broken down at sea in 2012. Like most large Russian Navy ships, the carrier is accompanied by an oceangoing tug whenever it conducts an overseas cruise. You know, just in case.
Here Is Every Aircraft Carrier in the World


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Both political parties are hawks, when the time comes and the balloon goes up.........


----------



## Onyx (Oct 14, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Russia has one aircraft carrier on active duty, the _Admiral Kuznetsov_. The carrier was built in what is now Ukraine, and after an extensive construction period complicated by the breakup of the Soviet Union, was put into Russian service in 1991. Technically speaking, _Kuznetsov_ is a sister ship of the Chinese carrier _Liaoning_.



Interesting fact, the Liaoning class carrier was created off of the original unfinished Admiral Kunetsoz class carrier. 

_



			Admiral Kuznetsov
		
Click to expand...

_


> is not particularly mechanically reliable, having broken down at sea in 2012. Like most large Russian Navy ships, the carrier is accompanied by an oceangoing tug whenever it conducts an overseas cruise. You know, just in case.
> Here Is Every Aircraft Carrier in the World



It makes no sense that Russia has an aircraft carrier to begin with. 

It does not align with their naval strategy in the Baltic and Black Sea.


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Putin is the sick person, and the Russian military is considering a coup.



FYI, Putin is a very healthy person, he goes in for sport regularly and his brain works quicker than anybody 's: he remembers so many different numbers by heart (it shows, when different people from different countries ask him spontaneous questions).

Jake is confused a little bit: it's not Putin, who's sick, it's his "leader"/lesbian Hillary (she doesn't remember sh*t, barely walking and collapses once in a while, like Brezhnev in Soviet times, ha-ha).

BTW, if somebody is planning a coup in Russia it's Washington. That's why they pulled out a coup in Ukraine to turn it into anti-Russia.

P.S. Onyx hates Putin because he must be a brainwashed Ukrainian.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 14, 2016)

The Russians and Chinese can do nothing beyond their borders if they are told, "no," and they know it.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 14, 2016)

I am sure all those people he has thrown in prison for speaking out against Putin love him also...


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 14, 2016)

Where would the China get all their chicken wings from if they went to war with the US?


----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 14, 2016)

Now we know why Putin is recalling people and Russian low-level military derps are raising the false flag of war.

The CIA is preparing a cyber-strike against Russia in retaliation for it's cyber attacks on the US. Saying it will be very embarrassing for high level scumbags in the Russian government. Putin is preparing for the backlash that is going to come when he and his cronies are outed for the billions they have siphoned from the Russian people and sent out of the country and there are rumors the Russian military wants to oust Putin.

I'm not sure why the CIA has made this coming attack public but apparently it is a message to Russia to back the fuck off. I say it's about time. What they've done by hacking voting machines before a US Presidential election is as close to an act of war as you can get without discharging a weapon. Now they're going to get their shit crammed back down their throats. Or a message to the Russian military that they will soon have cover to move against Putin

Why would Putin want Trump in office? Yes, why would this benefit him, a US president who is in love with Putin. That Putin was able to compromise Assange to join this fecal-fest is surprising but money talks. Money and power are the only two languages that Trump and Putin understand. We may in fact see civil war in Russia, again.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 14, 2016)

Stratford57 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Putin is the sick person, and the Russian military is considering a coup.
> ...


Putin is mentally ill, yes, Stratford, for admitting that, and, yes, his military is plotting to take him out.

The US cyber strike against Russia will make Putin appear a thieving cretin and fool to the Russian people.  They know what to do with Rasputins like him.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> The Russians and Chinese can do nothing beyond their borders if they are told, "no," and they know it.



Who would be telling them no?

It might be good if America stopped doing nothing beyond it's borders, instead of this.

America the Warmonger Nation.






US bases near Russia AND China of course.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Hillary is mentally ill, she laughs about killing people, Obama also when refering to drone attacks said "I'm good at killing people" and then laughed.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



*"his military is plotting to take him out."
*
Provide links for this.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 14, 2016)

Yup, the Bear and the Dragon are a cub and a lizard.


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 14, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Putin does what he has to do.  _*Si vis pacem, para bellum.*_
I know, Globalists want him to bite the pillow. Well it is not happening and rightfully so.


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> The Russian top military officials are organizing to remove Putin.
> 
> Maybe they will let him live.


...and you know his how? 
The Russian general staff consists of patriots and they won't let Globalists to take their motherland.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 14, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


America is prepared for Russia, has been since 1945 and better off now than in many years past.

They can have their motherland, they just can't have anyone else's homeland.  End of story.


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 14, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Have you seen a map lately?





Most everything is in striking distance.  
Air craft carriers are offensive weapons. Russia is preparing for a defensive war...Thanks for proving the point that Russia doesn't want war.


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> The Russians and Chinese can do nothing beyond their borders if they are told, "no," and they know it.


Thank you for contradicting yourself. You just proved that Russia is not preparing for an offensive war but for a defensive one.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 14, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The Russian top military officials are organizing to remove Putin.
> ...



Jake knows the Russian military are planning on overthrowing Putin because Jake has been spying on The Kremlin from the Utah Mountains.

Here's a picture of one of his secret spying missions, Jake this is very sophisticated and impressive 

This picture will self-destruct in 10....9....8....7....6....5


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


You just told us that Russia cannot do anything beyond her borders... Are you confused? You are really. really losing it. You do so much spinning that you got lost and missed where you were....Look below, that's what you said:


JakeStarkey said:


> The Russians and Chinese can do nothing beyond their borders if they are told, "no," and they know it.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 14, 2016)

Cons here read an Alex Jones alert and crap their pants but decry anyone else who may be reading Stratfor articles or what the CIA and MI-5 are saying. Hey cons, what did your Earth Jesus NotSoBrietBart say about it?


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 14, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> Now we know why Putin is recalling people and Russian low-level military derps are raising the false flag of war.
> 
> The CIA is preparing a cyber-strike against Russia in retaliation for it's cyber attacks on the US. Saying it will be very embarrassing for high level scumbags in the Russian government. Putin is preparing for the backlash that is going to come when he and his cronies are outed for the billions they have siphoned from the Russian people and sent out of the country and there are rumors the Russian military wants to oust Putin.
> 
> ...



Press Secretary of the Kremlin Dmitry Peskov denied any involvement of Russian hacker attacks on the United States, reports “Interfax”.

“There’s some nonsense!” – said Peskov.

He noted that *the website of Vladimir Putin’s daily attacked by a few tens of thousands of hackers, while many attacks can be traced from the territory of the United States.* However, Moscow accuses every time the White house or the CIA.

Peskov: Putin’s website daily attacks tens of thousands of American hackers | Latest news


----------



## MindWars (Oct 14, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


>


----------



## MindWars (Oct 14, 2016)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > In the 2nd video below featuring a Russian friend of Vladimir Putin, we're warned direly that the current US presidential election has left the fate of all humanity at stake. Telling us that Hillary Clinton shouldn't even be managing a bath house much less running for presidential election, Vladimir Zhirinovsky asks a great question: _*"What happens if a sick person has her fingers on the button and what if she presses the wrong button? What happens to America then?"*_
> ...


He is not a whack job,  Russia is the New America. 
Putin is not trying to take our guns
Putin is not teaching little boys to wear dresses and high heels
Putin does not one a One world Government
Figure out more about the OIL and Saudi , then maybe it will make sense as why the US works so hard on blaming Russia for everything. 
It works the same as IRAQ


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 14, 2016)

MindWars said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



Don't get me wrong.  I admire the Russians when they think straight.  Our historical rivalry springs in part from the fact that we are so much alike as a people.

Their circumstances have differed from ours.  As to their being a "new America", we will have to see.

In the meantime, I would like to use what influence I may have to save the "old America" from the idiot Democrats.


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 14, 2016)

MindWars said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



Add one more thing: Putin fights ISIS.

Compare to Obama and Clinton: not only they have created ISIS, now they are doing their best to spread ISIS. They've already done that "favor" to Europe, now they want to do the same for USA if Clinton becomes a President.

Since Putin started bombing ISIS in Syria last year (Sept,30), 35 thousands of terrorists have been killed (27 hundreds of Russian and post-Soviet states citizens among them), over 12 thousand  square kilometers of Syrian territory has been deliberated from terrorists (over 700 towns and villages). I wonder, if Western "Independent" Media has reported you guys about that???


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 14, 2016)

Stratford57 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


Of course they didn't report it. They are the propaganda arm of Globalits.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 14, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



*"Of course they didn't report it. They are the propaganda arm of Globalits."
*
I'll correct your error darling, you meant the Globaltits.

*



*


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 14, 2016)

Here I thought Putin was intent getting the Donald elected......hasnt that been the lib talkingpoint last month


----------



## Ozone (Oct 14, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Where would the China get all their chicken wings from if they went to war with the US?


oh c'mon now, do you honestly believe that president trump will force the chinese to eat deep fried aborted mexican fetus until they pay for the wall? sheesh.


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 14, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Here I thought Putin was intent getting the Donald elected......hasnt that been the lib talkingpoint last month


It would serve world peace and that is the interest of every nation even if he did but he didn't get involved.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 14, 2016)

MindWars said:


> In the 2nd video below featuring a Russian friend of Vladimir Putin, we're warned direly that the current US presidential election has left the fate of all humanity at stake. Telling us that Hillary Clinton shouldn't even be managing a bath house much less running for presidential election, Vladimir Zhirinovsky asks a great question: _*"What happens if a sick person has her fingers on the button and what if she presses the wrong button? What happens to America then?"*_
> Russian Insider Warns Fate Of All Humanity At Stake In US Election



Yeah, let's listen to Russia who has a mad dog running it.


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 14, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Here I thought Putin was intent getting the Donald elected......hasnt that been the lib talkingpoint last month



If libs are talking about it, we know it's all lies. Get used to that in case you haven't yet.


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 14, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > In the 2nd video below featuring a Russian friend of Vladimir Putin, we're warned direly that the current US presidential election has left the fate of all humanity at stake. Telling us that Hillary Clinton shouldn't even be managing a bath house much less running for presidential election, Vladimir Zhirinovsky asks a great question: _*"What happens if a sick person has her fingers on the button and what if she presses the wrong button? What happens to America then?"*_
> ...


Thank you very much for your deep understanding of issues and giving us a very well thought out opinion bolstered with undeniable proof.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 14, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Here I thought Putin was intent getting the Donald elected......hasnt that been the lib talkingpoint last month



But but but that was sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo last month.

The thing now is all about these ugly and obscure women saying The Donald  groped  them and let's not forget....


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 14, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Thank you very much for your deep understanding of issues and giving us a very well thought out opinion bolstered with undeniable proof.



Hey, if you want to suck off Putin, don't let me stop ya...


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> But but but that was sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo last month.
> 
> The thing now is all about these ugly and obscure women saying The Donald  groped  them and let's not forget....



Because you're Oh so beautiful.....


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 14, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you very much for your deep understanding of issues and giving us a very well thought out opinion bolstered with undeniable proof.
> ...


Yet another very intelligent contribution to the conversation. Thank you so much!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 14, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The Russians and Chinese can do nothing beyond their borders if they are told, "no," and they know it.
> ...


I just proved they are ineffectual, not they are not preparing for an offensive.  Did you not take a logic course in college?


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 14, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



I'm a hunt with the hounds kinda guy..;o)


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


I guess you didn't. No biggy, just stay away from issues you have no clue about. You got totally confused and made contradicting statements in spite of all the logic that was available for you to use. It wasn't nearly enough to be logical though.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 14, 2016)

I just made defcon look so stupid that he is now contradicting to himself.

The Ruskies are plotting to remove crazy Vlad before he gets Russia into something it can't handle.

Yep, the Ruskies are trying to hack into our election, and, yes, the cyberstrike coming at them will cripple their IT services and economy.  They will need the aid of the world to survive the next five winters.

The Chinese will be running the other way so quickly it will be laughable.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Jake you were going to post links to show us how the Russian military are planning a Coup d'état.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



They told him all about it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


The fact that you are unaware of it is all that it is needed.


----------



## Toro (Oct 14, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > In the 2nd video below featuring a Russian friend of Vladimir Putin, we're warned direly that the current US presidential election has left the fate of all humanity at stake. Telling us that Hillary Clinton shouldn't even be managing a bath house much less running for presidential election, Vladimir Zhirinovsky asks a great question: _*"What happens if a sick person has her fingers on the button and what if she presses the wrong button? What happens to America then?"*_
> ...



You know you're talking to an infowars conspiracy nut, right?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> I just made defcon look so stupid that he is now contradicting to himself.
> 
> The Ruskies are plotting to remove crazy Vlad before he gets Russia into something it can't handle.
> 
> ...



*"I just made defcon look so stupid" 
*
No.

You have been made to look stupid:

Jake you were going to post links to show us how the Russian military are planning a Coup d'état.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 14, 2016)

they are all pro-russian conspiracy nuts


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> I just made defcon look so stupid that he is now contradicting to himself.
> 
> The Ruskies are plotting to remove crazy Vlad before he gets Russia into something it can't handle.
> 
> ...


You were asked to provide some proof to the validity of your statements what you couldn't or didn't do. That itself renders your "opinions" to the level of trolling. Thanks for playing, no need to engage your psychobabble any further.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I just made defcon look so stupid that he is now contradicting to himself.
> ...


Lucy, now you are looking as foolish as defcon.  Where are your links the Russians are not plotting against Putin.  You promised you were going to post them.  Can't find them?

You two should not get married.


----------



## Toro (Oct 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> they are all pro-russian conspiracy nuts



Good point.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Post the links, it's okay Jake we know you can't, there are NO links, there is NO planned Russian Military Coup d'état.

I'm aware of more what's happening in this world than some Leftist shill, go and tend to your cows or something and chew on a piece of straw.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 14, 2016)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Jake has had his other brain cell to come and help him.


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 14, 2016)

Toro said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


What a contribution! Thank you Toto. You are very intelligent posting such a well thought out response to the OP....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> The authoritarian left that loved the commies in the thirties, forties, and fifties, along with the liberal failed neo-cons, right along with the racists and the xenophobes, have all migrated to the Alt Right.
> 
> I mean, look at the Alt Right loons above.



*"Alt Right"*

Not this again, isn't it enough you posted that above about 350 times in a 2 week period?


----------



## Geaux4it (Oct 14, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> *It takes more than one person* to launch a nuke missile...



No, it takes a village.......... LMAO

-Geaux


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 14, 2016)

The authoritarian left that loved the commies in the thirties, forties, and fifties, along with the liberal failed neo-cons, right along with the racists and the xenophobes, have all migrated to the Alt Right.

Lucy won't post the links. defcon4 is running around in circles. mindwars is in war with itself.  And Geaux is back about the time Grizz is going to leave.

I mean, look at the Alt Right loons above.


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The authoritarian left that loved the commies in the thirties, forties, and fifties, along with the liberal failed neo-cons, right along with the racists and the xenophobes, have all migrated to the Alt Right.
> ...


He is trolling, just skip his posts...not worthy for consideration anything he says any longer...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> The authoritarian left that loved the commies in the thirties, forties, and fifties, along with the liberal failed neo-cons, right along with the racists and the xenophobes, have all migrated to the Alt Right.
> 
> Lucy won't post the links. defcon4 is running around in circles. mindwars is in war with itself.  And Geaux is back about the time Grizz is going to leave.
> 
> I mean, look at the Alt Right loons above.



*"Lucy won't post the links. "
*
The modus operandi you use is stupid also, YOU brought your stupid Conspiracy Theory into this thread about the Russian military planning a coup, YOU were asked to post the links.

If you are going to pull this idiocy again, you need to become a bit more educated.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 14, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


You guys are trolling for the Russians.

You guys hate American values.

You Alt Right are trolls, just like *Orange Creepy*.

That is why you are going to lose this election.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> The authoritarian left that loved the commies in the thirties, forties, and fifties, along with the liberal failed neo-cons, right along with the racists and the xenophobes, have all migrated to the Alt Right.



Of course they have.

And the cow jumped over the moon.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 14, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



It's all Jake does.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Then you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 14, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Unfortunately, same way they have been trolling Trump. No proof, no evidence, just a lot of loud talking.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 14, 2016)

The Alt Right are so easy to deal with, and that is why Trump is losing.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Oct 14, 2016)

MindWars said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



What a load of shit and fuck you.
Why do you hate America you fucking traitor.  Why not move your whimpy as outa here and go to Russia so you can kiss Putin's ass.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 14, 2016)

Look at the Title of the OP.

Alt Right loonies running free and loving Putin.


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The authoritarian left that loved the commies in the thirties, forties, and fifties, along with the liberal failed neo-cons, right along with the racists and the xenophobes, have all migrated to the Alt Right.
> ...


Hahaha.. he is totally confused..he posts statements about certain things...he is asked to provide some kind of proof.... he comes back and says  
"No, you provide proof that it is not true" what an idiot... as I said, trolling, skip his posts...


----------



## Care4all (Oct 14, 2016)

The Russians need to stay out of our elections...

And can you imagine how many hearings we would have had by now if it was the RNC and the Trump campaign being hacked...???

There would have been at least 5 committees in congress investigating...

The Republicans in congress are scum....good for nothing, scum...and to think, my tax dollars goes to pay them....  even the donald thinks they are scum....so we agree.....shakes head.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 14, 2016)

Alt Righties can't provide the evidence as asked, so they try to mirror it onto their betters.  And they fail.

Anyone supporting the Russians hacking our elections are guilty of the Espionage Act.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 14, 2016)

Care4all said:


> The Russians need to stay out of our elections...
> 
> And can you imagine how many hearings we would have had by now if it was the RNC and the Trump campaign...???
> 
> ...



What is more important?  The source, or the information the source provides?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 14, 2016)

So billy, Lucy, defcon, and others above are supporting the Russians interfering in our elections.

That means they support the Russian hacking efforts.

OK.


----------



## Geaux4it (Oct 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> The authoritarian left that loved the commies in the thirties, forties, and fifties, along with the liberal failed neo-cons, right along with the racists and the xenophobes, have all migrated to the Alt Right.
> 
> Lucy won't post the links. defcon4 is running around in circles. mindwars is in war with itself.  And Geaux is back about the time Grizz is going to leave.
> 
> I mean, look at the Alt Right loons above.



So DemStarkey- How much you going to try and write off this year in campaign contributions to Her Thighness Clinton? 

-Geaux


----------



## Toro (Oct 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Look at the Title of the OP.
> 
> Alt Right loonies running free and loving Putin.



The OP is crazy.

OK, so is the alt-right, but the OP is several magnitudes more crazy.


----------



## Toro (Oct 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> So billy, Lucy, defcon, and others above are supporting the Russians interfering in our elections.
> 
> That means they support the Russian hacking efforts.
> 
> OK.



Well, so does their Orange Jesus, so what would you expect?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> So billy, Lucy, defcon, and others above are supporting the Russians interfering in our elections.
> 
> That means they support the Russian hacking efforts.
> 
> OK.



You brought your Conspiracy Theory into this thread, why don't you start a thread about this in the Conspiracy Theory section of this forum? 

Russian Insider Warns Fate Of All Humanity At Stake With US Election As Mike Pence Talks Revolution

Russian Insider Warns Fate Of All Humanity At Stake With US Election As Mike Pence Talks Revolution


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 14, 2016)

Toro said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > So billy, Lucy, defcon, and others above are supporting the Russians interfering in our elections.
> ...


Toto, I already drew your attention to the stupidity of your "Orange Jesus" epithet. You accuse Trump with immorality yet you combine Jesus into it who is the embodiment of morality. So what is your point? Why are you attacking Christians? What is your religion? I know of religions which are attacking Christians. Which one do you represent?


----------



## Toro (Oct 14, 2016)

In fairness, I don't think the Russian military is plotting a coup against Putin.  

Or, if they are, this is the first I've heard about it.   

And this ain't exactly my first source of reliable news.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > So billy, Lucy, defcon, and others above are supporting the Russians interfering in our elections.
> ...


This OP should in the Conspiracy Forum, yes.  Any American supporting the Russian anti-American activities is guilty of the Espionage Act.  Any non-American not subject to immediate laws in the US is an enemy non-combatant, and that person can be extradited from friendly countries and droned in enemy countries.

*Orange Creepy* is indeed a danger to the country as our many of his supporters, more so than others.

Any who think patriotic Russians are not terrified of crazy vlad are crazy themselves.  Yes, an anti-Putin home front is growing in Russia.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 14, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



If people commented that the American military was planning a coup, what would people comment? Yes a Conspiracy Theory and why isn't this in the Conspiracy Theory section?

Next Jake will be commenting that the Moon Landing was shot on a Hollywood film set


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



*"This OP should in the Conspiracy Forum"
*
Well no, because the OP has the link to what Vladimir Zhirinovsky commented, so it's not the OP's own Opinion Piece.

I add that Zhirinovsky has been a lunatic for decades.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 14, 2016)

fallacy of false equivalency, Lucy

The OP is based by your admission on a madman's vision of his insane world.

Yes, it belongs in the Conspiracy Forum.

I told you that you are no good at this.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> fallacy of false equivalency, Lucy
> 
> I told you that you are no good at this.



Please Jake either go and take a nap now or have a double G&T or something, you need something, you already lost the argument that you never had on page one.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Oct 14, 2016)

Onyx, post: 15546753 





Onyx said:


> Having Russia as our puppet masters might be an improvement, as opposed to slaughtering populations in the third world in a greater geopolitcal conflict



Close to Treason. Your judgment is deplorable. Hillary is right.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 14, 2016)

Here we are once again showing that the Alt Right, who are supposedly anti-PC, go all outrageous and screaming and whatever, then they get hit harder and start crying everyone is being mean to them.  I have always said the Alt Right is made of snowflakes and weak sisters who can't take what they dish.  

It is one of the reasons why *Orange snowflake* and his little snowflakes are losing: they are not strong enough for America.

They show that by wanting us subservient to Russia, which is treason.


----------



## Onyx (Oct 14, 2016)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Close to Treason. Your judgment is deplorable. Hillary is right.



Okay.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 15, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Alt Righties can't provide the evidence as asked, so they try to mirror it onto their betters.  And they fail.
> 
> Anyone supporting the Russians hacking our elections are guilty of the Espionage Act.


The Ruskies are hacking cause that's really all they have, they couldn't even get Ukraine back..


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 15, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Alt Righties can't provide the evidence as asked, so they try to mirror it onto their betters.  And they fail.
> ...


They couldn't because they have only one aircraft carrier....


----------

